# Hi I'm new!!!



## Holcomb Haunter (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm sooo excited i found this group!!!! wow there are others like me!! I was beginning to think i was just a bit on the morbid side...


----------



## thealmightyzenk (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey good to have you!! I'm pretty new too. Pretty sure nobody on here even knows me yet. lol


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome to the forum guys!!!!! 
stay scary


----------



## DragonMasterX (Jul 17, 2010)

Whoooo!!!! New people!!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome, fellow Kansan!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Holcomb!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. You may be on the morbid side, but then again, that means you'll fit in perfectly.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

glad to have you!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. We're all a wee bit on the morbid side, so you'll fit right in.


----------



## Terminal_Margaret (Jul 16, 2010)

Hey! I'm new, too! *waves* There is nothing wrong with a little morbidness. It helps us with our hobby, right? Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Holcomb!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome to HauntForum, Holcomb Haunter.

Just so happens one of my favorite books is, "In Cold Blood".


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

hey welcome to the forum I'm on the morbid side too hense the name Morbid Mike


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Holcomb!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to the forum, Holcomb Haunter!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Holcomb Haunter (Jul 15, 2010)

What a Welcome!!!! thanks everyone I feel right at home already.


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

I thought the same thing a few years ago until I found the forums. Now I feel anyone who doesn't like Halloween is the weird ones!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome HH. Hope you have lots of energy to keep up with these guys! I get exhausted reading about the creativity going on here! Ditto to what ELH said.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------

